# 2019 Toyota Camry XSE Amps to Factory Radio



## Richard007 (10 mo ago)

Hello Everyone 👋 

I'm planning to upgrade my factory audio system in my Camry, already got 2 Kicker Amps, 4 Channel to Door Speakers and Mono Amp to my Subwoofer, I want to keep my factory radio for so many reasons, so my questions are: Need Converters to add those Amps to the factory radio?, how can I install 4 channel amp plus the mono amp to my factory radio is only have 4 channels on there ( 2 front doors and 2 rear doors)? I'll appreciate any help with this 😉


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Welcome fellow Camry owner 

Assuming non JBL: There are many amps that will take speaker level inputs so no converter needed. Most 4 channel amps can route the inputs from channels 1/2 to channels 3/4 via a switch... so only need 2 channels of input.
For the sub you will need to determine which factory speakers get the lowest frequencies... front or rear. You'll want to feed the sub amp that signal. Many factory radio speaker level signals have a high pass filter to protect the factory speakers from the lower frequencies they are not meant to produce. This will make it challenging getting proper output from an aftermarket sub if those frequencies are missing from the factory signal. Many will add a DSP to correct the factory signal but that's a whole 'nother rabbit hole.


----------



## Richard007 (10 mo ago)

Truthunter said:


> Welcome fellow Camry owner
> 
> Assuming non JBL: There are many amps that will take speaker level inputs so no converter needed. Most 4 channel amps can route the inputs from channels 1/2 to channels 3/4 via a switch... so only need 2 channels of input.
> For the sub you will need to determine which factory speakers get the lowest frequencies... front or rear. You'll want to feed the sub amp that signal. Many factory radio speaker level signals have a high pass filter to protect the factory speakers from the lower frequencies they are not meant to produce. This will make it challenging getting proper output from an aftermarket sub if those frequencies are missing from the factory signal. Many will add a DSP to correct the factory signal but that's a whole 'nother rabbit hole.


----------



## Richard007 (10 mo ago)

(Most 4 channel amps can route the inputs from channels 1/2 to channels 3/4 via a switch... so only need 2 channels of input.) Thank you so much, that's info is was looking for, I gonna try the AUDIOCONTROL LC2i


----------



## therealego (4 mo ago)

Did anybody happen to know the wattage/impedance of the speakers in the JBL model?


----------

